
Automatically art-directed responsive images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatically_art_directed_responsive_images
======
nadavs
This post by Eric Portis explains how to adapt your images according to the
art direction of your website's responsive layout using the HTML5 picture
element, while dynamically generating cropped and resized versions of the
images in the cloud using Cloudinary.

------
nadavofi
Was waiting for this one!

